# Tamron compatibility issues in live view mode with Canon 750D and 760D



## Edmund (May 14, 2015)

This is my first post here so... Hello to everyone!

I've read recently that Tamron lenses has similar issues in live view mode (with Canon 750D and 760D) as Sigma lenses.
Some informations about this issues:
http://www.tamron.co.jp/en/news/release_2015/0423.html
http://www.tamron.co.jp/en/news/release_2015/0508_3.html


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 14, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, and welcome to Canonrumors.


----------

